# Recall Question



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I would probably reel her in, up the treat value, and then quit for the day the second you get a great recall? I try to remember to always end with a success and a party and to keep it short. No use practicing to the point of burnout, right?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I personally would back track. No recalls in distracting environments until she can give 100% fast and happy recalls in neutral environments. Then slowly, incrementally increase the distractions. I might even backtrack to basic Its Yer Choice games where you have a controlled environment and she can learn the environment does not earn her rewards but watching/coming to you rewards big time.

In the meantime, a long line and not using a formal recall cue (or changing your recall word since it might be poisoned). Reward, reward, reward when she comes to you.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I just got done taking a recall class with Kenzie. Their rule is in the beginning no recalls unless you are certain they will come.
After we had lots of fast happy recalls in a neutral environment they started adding in things to try to distract the dogs. For Kenzie we brought in other dogs as well as lots of chicken treats on the floor. It was still a controlled environment (a room) but the point was to teach us how to deal with a blown off recall.

This is how we did it:
Call dog (Kenzie come!)-only 1 time
If she looked towards me praise (yeah! Good girl!)-lots and lots of praise
If she came to me and sat in front she got a treat and was released.

If she didn't look towards me, I gave my correction command (eh eh-once). If she looked towards me praise as above. If she looks away again, give correction; when she looks back, praise. This is quick (the second they look away or the second they look towards you). This continues until they come in and sit, "good girl", treat, release.

If you give the correction word and they don't look towards you, you don't correct again, instead you start to walk them down. This is not a chase game, it's a slow, steady, calm walk towards them. If they look at you, again start the praise/correction as needed. If they are so absorbed in something that you are actually able to walk up to them without engaging them, you grab their collar and physically move them away.

It has actually worked wonders for Kenzie's recall. I suspect you could do the same on a long lead. I would try and let you and Ella do the dance without using the lead to pull her in, just have it on as a safety net.

Last night Kenzie had another golden in the room to play with. This is how it went:

Kenzie come!
She looked & started towards me (good girl, good girl)
She ran back to Winter (eh eh)
She looked at me (good girl!)
Jumped on Winter (eh he)
No response so I started towards her
She looked again (good girl) 
She started towards me, I backed up to where I stared (good girl good girl)
Gets to me, sits (yay good girl!, treat, okay)-she went back to play.

I called her again and this time she came right to me!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you all. I didn't want to unintentionally end up going backwards. On our walks at home and in the house she's pretty good, but I have to extend it to when she has her focus on something else (like chewing on something). When I brought her for a walk while we were at the cottage it was almost as if she didn't hear me. Too many new and interesting smells.


----------



## twillobee (Dec 30, 2013)

I've been working with Sebastian on recall and I've been proud he was doing good. Today I let him go a bit further in the free run before I called and before I whistled, he anticipated it and slowed down and looked at me. Knew then, I needed to change it up.

He was doing good until he must have remembered we hadn't been to the pond yet. Little butt looked at me and took off to the pond to jump in. Ignored my recall. He was totally focused on headed to the pond. Once he had his fun, then he came. Must have thought since I changed his routine, we were going to miss that part. 

Back on the long leash, guess he still needs work when he gets distracted. He was doing so good. He's 7 month so I shouldn't have expected perfect every time yet. Can't wait until he gets like the others were where I could get them to do immediate recall.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

ktkins7 said:


> Thank you all. I didn't want to unintentionally end up going backwards. On our walks at home and in the house she's pretty good, but I have to extend it to when she has her focus on something else (like chewing on something). When I brought her for a walk while we were at the cottage it was almost as if she didn't hear me. Too many new and interesting smells.


The trainer we go to gave us a nice idea on a command we can use in an emergency situation or when we really need Theo to come to us. 

Note that it's not a substitute for the call command. But you might find it useful.  

Have your dog on a long leash, 10-15 feet away. Once she is distracted by something, quickly put 4-5 pieces of very high-value treats on the floor in front of you. Kneel down, bang/knock on the floor with your hands and say "Ella, what's this, what's this, what's this?!" in a loud and happy/excited/upbeat tone. 

When she comes to you, het her eat 2-3 of the treats. Gently grab the back of her collar while she eats the remaining pieces. And make sure you praise her while she's eating all of them. 

The trainer said that it's more of a game and not really a command. You're basically depending on the fact that Ella believes you have "found" a few pieces of amazing food/treats. And if you practice this with her, she will choose to come, play and get tasty food (very useful in a real case of emergency.)

I hope I explained it well.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Jennifer1 said:


> I just got done taking a recall class with Kenzie. Their rule is in the beginning no recalls unless you are certain they will come.
> After we had lots of fast happy recalls in a neutral environment they started adding in things to try to distract the dogs. For Kenzie we brought in other dogs as well as lots of chicken treats on the floor. It was still a controlled environment (a room) but the point was to teach us how to deal with a blown off recall.
> 
> This is how we did it:
> ...


 That was a really good post. Thank you for that.
I'm having the same problem with Deaglan. MOST of the time he runs like heck back to me but there are times when this switch goes off in his brain and recall is useless.
A few weeks ago I took him up to the high school football (practice)field.
He's running around like he always does chasing his football and the gates open and in comes the HS marching band. They were practicing their half time routines. The switch went off and I could feel my face getting redder by the note. He was zipping through the band members in formation, grabbed the bass drummers mallet, barked once at the sousaphones and drooled on one of the majorettes. The kids thought he was so cool and so did the band director (thankfully.) None of the instruments bothered him and he ignored me completely. The bass drummer got his mallet back and held him by his collar for me to get over there. I was beet red and felt my face getting redder. It really ticked me off. I ignored him at home for about 2 hrs. He did show remorse (I think.) We were in the backyard and he came every time I called him. He even broke away from chasing the chipmunks by the fence.
I do like the method you described and am using it. Just not at 100% sure about him. Hopefully in time we can go up to the field again. Hopefully!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Tennyson said:


> A few weeks ago I took him up to the high school football (practice)field.
> He's running around like he always does chasing his football and the gates open and in comes the HS marching band. They were practicing their half time routines. The switch went off and I could feel my face getting redder by the note. He was zipping through the band members in formation, grabbed the bass drummers mallet, barked once at the sousaphones and drooled on one of the majorettes. The kids thought he was so cool and so did the band director (thankfully.) None of the instruments bothered him and he ignored me completely. The bass drummer got his mallet back and held him by his collar for me to get over there. I was beet red and felt my face getting redder. It really ticked me off. I ignored him at home for about 2 hrs. He did show remorse (I think.) We were in the backyard and he came every time I called him. He even broke away from chasing the chipmunks by the fence.
> I do like the method you described and am using it. Just not at 100% sure about him. Hopefully in time we can go up to the field again. Hopefully!



LOL!!!! As a former band nerd back in my high school days, I loved this story. It sounds like Deaglan wanted to participate in band camp. The mental picture of him with the bass drummer's mallet is hilarious.  I'm sure it wasn't so funny at the time. They sure do keep us on our toes!


----------

